# How To Change Thermostat 1989???



## NightriderXP (Oct 1, 2007)

My 1989 Nissan Maxima that has over 270,000 miles on it is starting to overheat. Since the fluids are fine, I'm assuming that the thermostat has gone out. Before I attempt a self repair, I want to make sure that there aren't going to be any surprises when replacing it...

Are there any online guides to making this repair? I'm hoping that all I have to do is remove the top radiator hose leading into the top of the engine and the thermostat will be there. Do I need to purchase a gasket or sealant of some kind? Do I need any special tools? Any words of advice or tips will be greatly appreciated...

Thanks in advance for any assistance with this problem...


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

youll need silicone, the gasket and the thermostat

drain the motor and rad of coolant

remove the hose on your pass side and the 3 bolth that holds it on (thermo Housing) i think its 3 12mm bolts

swap thermos , gasket it silicone it and replace the housing put the hose back on good to go


----------



## NightriderXP (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Big_E-Dog. That sounds easy enough. I appreciate your help with this...


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

welcome!!


12345678910


----------

